# Smallies while Steelheading Yet?



## brambles75 (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone seen or caught any lake run smallmouth while Steelheading this year in the rivers? I haven't but I was wondering if they are in yet?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I caught a LMB in the East Fork Black. I believe where I'm at in Spencer that there would be no "lake run" fish. I had several strikes from SMB and saw a few even rising. The water temps are up and they should be in farther down the river.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

No lake run yet.....but the river smallies are hitting

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive seen 2 smallies caught while stlhdn this spring,river or lake fish I dont know.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bronze is back 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

back 5 or 6 years ago i seen a guy get a walleye on eggs in the grand were the old dam use to be by the ball fields :B


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

Hooked a couple SM last Wed. on the Rock, jig and maggot.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

got this beauty on the swing the other day out east.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Guy pinning next to me on the Rocky this morning caught three nice big ones. And a few steel.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Guys were slaying smallies at the V while I was steelin'. They were throwing crank baits at the high walls.


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Where is the v?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I got a nice 3 pounder the other day out of the Rocky. I was fishing above Puritas.

Wes


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Jakobie7 said:


> Where is the v?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


on lake erie around avon and ruggles somewere around there hope that helps


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Any body catching smallmouths yet in the grand around Helen hazen park?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Picked up a decent one last night on a jig/maggot


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got this fatty this evening









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

